

Soho Haven Looking For NY Startup Hackers - erik_nygren

Hey all,<p>We at Soho Haven (http://sohohaven.com/) are looking for a hacking team to fill the spot left by SeatGeek, a startup I think many of you are already familiar with. We are looking for a fun, scrappy startup who's working on some cool tech idea and wants to move in to our shared office space in soho and take part in our community.<p>If this describes you or someone you know in the area, please hit me up at nygren@atmalinks.com.<p>Best,<p>Erik
======
iopuy
I thought you were looking for actual developers for your product, not
customers.

~~~
erik_nygren
I wouldn't call Soho haven tenants costumers, it sounds derogatory. We are a
pseudo-collective for sharing office space not a business venture. Hence, we
are all tenants here. That being said, I apologize for the confusion. If you
are looking for a dev job in NY, I'd suggest checking the NextNY job board,the
tech meetup mailing list or stack overlflow's job board.

